# Supplement recommendations



## SportzNutt (May 9, 2014)

I am a "senior" rider with the usual joint and muscle aches and pains that go with getting old. Maybe just arthritis - but not too serious. I am looking for a good supplement, preferably over the counter, that will help oil the old body. Glucoseamine seems to work great for my old dog, but I have read that it really is not that beneficial to humans. You see a lot of different advertised miracle items, but I don't know what to believe. Any thing to suggest?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Glucosamine works well for me. So does fish oil or some other form, like Udo's, of omega 3,6.9 supp. The omegas help your body absorb the gluc better, as well as help on their own. 
I've heard a lot of people who say it didn't help them, but maybe they didn't take enough, or for long enough because it needs time to build up in your body to have any benefit.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Glucosamine helps slow down future deterioration. I does not do much to reverse the existing damage.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I like the NOW Liquid Glucosamine & Chondroitin w/ MSM....not cheap...seems to help....might be all in my brain...


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

read up on tart cherry juice.


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

A few years ago as I approached age 50, I started training for a marathon. My knees started hurting, so, based on advice of fellow runners, I began taking glucosamine. My knees stopped hurting. After a couple months, as I continued training for the marathon, my supply of glucosamine was almost gone, but I had begun feeling it was kind of expensive, so I kept putting off purchasing more. I ended up emptying the bottle without buying a new bottle. I decided to wait until my knees hurt again before buying more.

Day after day and week after week went by. No knee pain. I was continuing to run 6-8 miles on weekdays and 12-18 miles each weekend day. Pretty big mileage, but the pain never returned.

My conclusion? My knees started hurting because I started doing something they weren't conditioned to do. As I ramped up my mileage, my body protested. But, as I continued to increase the workload, my body adapted. The glucosomine didn't eliminate the pain; the adaptations of my body eliminated the pain. 

I have had knee pain when ramping up my bike mileage on several occasions. Each time, the pain subsided when the new workload became "normal" and my body adapted. Such pain generally indicates you're ramping up too quickly. 

IMHO, glucosamine, like most supplements, is a waste of money.


----------



## Mrjackthepoodle (Dec 30, 2014)

There's no real miracle supplement or even diet to cure aging. If you do have arthritis (and its a strong possibility) it's going to be osteo arthritis which basically is a wear and tear of the joints (surfaces, meniscus). Your way ahead of the game by taking action now. I'm not a medical doctor but I do have my masters in exercise science, and my advice for you would be to continue your glucosamine, and impliment a therapeutic resistance training regiment for the joints that are causing you pain or discomfort. When starting, just doing a little bit at 50% of your max lifting capacity a couple times a week will improve range of motion, synovial fluid in the joint capsule, and ligament and tendon strength. Resistance bands are wonderful inventions for these types of exercises. These exercises could put another 5-20 years on your joints. Best part is, more than likely you will improve your biking!!

Edit: I want to correct myself in saying "it's going to be osteo arthritis" I in fact have no way of knowing what it is causing your aches. I would like to say more than likely it's osteo arthritis, however other forms of arthritis (ex. Rheumatoid) can occur at any stage of life and if it's concerning you should contact your doctor. Cheers mate happy biking!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

MultiRider said:


> A few years ago as I approached age 50, I started training for a marathon. My knees started hurting, so, based on advice of fellow runners, I began taking glucosamine. My knees stopped hurting. After a couple months, as I continued training for the marathon, my supply of glucosamine was almost gone, but I had begun feeling it was kind of expensive, so I kept putting off purchasing more. I ended up emptying the bottle without buying a new bottle. I decided to wait until my knees hurt again before buying more.
> 
> Day after day and week after week went by. No knee pain. I was continuing to run 6-8 miles on weekdays and 12-18 miles each weekend day. Pretty big mileage, but the pain never returned.
> 
> ...


while i certainly agree with you on the conditioning aspect, i also think your post demonstrates the misconception of gluc and it's possible effectiveness. It takes weeks, maybe months for gluc to have an effect, as well takes as long for it to stop having an effect after you stop taking it. Not to say it can help everyone.
Sure there could be some placebo effect at work here on me and others, but have seen this work on my dogs too, regardless of work load or conditioning.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

For those using Gluc for extended period (years hopefully) what is your thoughts on pill verses liquid? and dosage. I've read repeatedly that your body can only process about 1500mg daily, the rest you basically evacuate....is it better to single does or spread through day...?

I've never stuck with it for more than 2 months just because of cost....but as the years go by I don't care as much about the money, I just want to maintain my joints better...

For me I want/will start to focus on yoga and better ROM...


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

theMeat said:


> while i certainly agree with you on the conditioning aspect, i also think your post demonstrates the misconception of gluc and it's possible effectiveness. It takes weeks, maybe months for gluc to have an effect, as well takes as long for it to stop having an effect after you stop taking it. Not to say it can help everyone.
> Sure there could be some placebo effect at work here on me and others, but have seen this work on my dogs too, regardless of work load or conditioning.


I'm not clear on why you stated that my post demonstrates any sort of misconception. As stated above, I used it for 2 months and have not used it for several years. That seems to satisfy your "weeks, maybe months to have an effect, as well takes as long for it to stop having and effect after you stop taking it." Am I missing your point?

To be more precise, I went from running a few miles once or twice a week to following a training plan for a marathon that required daily runs of increasing length. My knees started hurting. Based on anecdotal evidence from friends, I bought a bottle of glucosamine and started taking it daily. At some point in the first month of taking it, I went from having knee pain to running pain-free. When that first bottle was nearing empty, I bought a second bottle and continued to take it for another month. When the 2nd bottle was running low, I hesitated repeatedly and ended up never buying a 3rd bottle. I continued running and continued to be pain-free.

I stopped taking it about 6 years ago and have continued to run. I'm still pain-free.

Thus, I conclude that glucosamine was not responsible for the cessation of pain; the pain ceased as my body adapted to the training load.

A study of over 1500 people provides scientific research that may be of interest:
Questions and Answers: NIH Glucosamine/Chondroitin Arthritis Intervention Trial Primary Study | NCCAM

A few salient points:
"about *70 percent *of those taking celecoxib had a 20 percent or greater reduction in pain versus about *60 percent *for placebo
* "For participants in the mild pain subset, glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate together or alone did not provide statistically significant pain relief.*
"After assessing the x-ray data, the researchers concluded that glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate, together or alone, appeared to *fare no better than placebo in slowing loss of cartilage in osteoarthritis of the knee*. Interpreting the study results was complicated, however, because participants taking placebo had a smaller loss of cartilage, or joint space width, than predicted."


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

MultiRider said:


> I'm not clear on why you stated that my post demonstrates any sort of misconception. As stated above, I used it for 2 months and have not used it for several years. That seems to satisfy your "weeks, maybe months to have an effect, as well takes as long for it to stop having and effect after you stop taking it." Am I missing your point?


Meant nothing personal. You did say you started taking it and then your pain went away. I agree that condition can help greatly in some cases. As well agree that gluc won't help everyone. Have seen more times than not people don't take enough, at the right times, or for long enough. Then conclude that it doesn't work, that's all.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

If you go to Pubmed and search for 'glucosamine and osteoarthritis' you get over 800 papers and studies. A quick review of a half dozen showed varying results from highly effective to no effect.

In the veterinary world there is no dispute. It is highly regarded and widely prescribed with good results.


----------



## mountains_please (Jan 18, 2015)

Glucosamine and Chondroitin are old news. They have mixed results and take a long time to work, if they do at all. Plus the serving size is huge (2700mg for both). I would look at any products containing an ingredient called UC-II. It is type II collagen and is only a 40mg dose. I have worked with it, and everyone I have had try it has had great results. They tested UC-II against chondroitin and glucosamine and found it to be twice as effective at relieving joint pain. I know Move Free Ultra has UC-II plus a few other ingredients, or you can just search for UC-II supplements and find a stand alone joint supplement from anyone. It is a patented ingredient so I will be on the label if the supplement has it. I would recommend this, 95% Curcumin (turmeric) extract, plus a good EPA/DHA Omega 3 supplement.


----------



## nowlan (Apr 21, 2009)

I always like to have a container of Whey Protein around, nothing fancy just basic whey. A good multi vit and Fish Oil. I occasionaly take Creatine Kre Alkyline and BCAA's depending on what time of the season it is and what im trying to accomplish. 
I recently starting taking MCT oil, adding in to my intra workout/Ride drink. 

Above all, diet is crucial. 

Fish oil also helps alot healing small muscle injuries. Never been sold much on Glucosimine to be honest.


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

theMeat said:


> Meant nothing personal. You did say you started taking it and then your pain went away. I agree that condition can help greatly in some cases. As well agree that gluc won't help everyone. Have seen more times than not people don't take enough, at the right times, or for long enough. Then conclude that it doesn't work, that's all.


I didn't take your comment as an attack. It just seemed that my experience fit your criteria but you labeled it a "misconception".

I have found that most advocates of glucosomine believe in it no matter what the facts are. They are unfazed by personal experiences such as mine and unfazed by studies of thousands of people. They want to believe it, so they do. They always respond with "didn't take enough quantity, didn't take it for a long enough period, took it with the wrong foods, didn't take it with the right foods, etc, etc". So when I stated that I took it for a couple of months and the reply sounded like "you didn't do it right", I inquired as to what was lacking.

There is a natural human tendency to seek out information that confirms what one already believes. I do certainly do it -- when I decide I like or don't like a tire or a seat or whatever, I look for information that confirms my choice. In the case of glucosomine, I inadvertently performed an experiment that demonstrated to me that it had no effect and was a waste of money for me. When someone presents anecdotal evidence of "well, it works for ME!!", I chalk it up as most likely due to the placebo effect.


----------

